# Quick and Easy Sub Placement testing advice



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

Not sure if this really belongs in REW or elsewhere so I'll put it here and please move if needed.

I have a new Funky waves sub on the way to replace my PW2200. Its big (about 150 lbs). I would like to see if I can't pick proper placement before it gets here as Once I place it I don't really want to move it. 

Restricitions:
1. I'm not going to use REW. I know its powerful and free but I don't want to spend $ on an external sound card wires nor do I want to spend hours setting up calibrating and learning how to use it when I can probably spend those hours actually working to locate the best area.
2. This is purely for best location. I am not getting a BFD or room treatments right now (maybe someday). I have maybe 3 feet on either side of my screen, 14 feet of side wall and 10 feet behind my couch where the new tube can go. Really no other options. 
3. I have a RS Analog meter.

My plan was to use the PW2200 and download some sweeps . I can move the PW2200 to listening area or can with some limits slide the PW2200 to different locations. I would run the sweeps with different placements and see where I had the least dips and peaks. My big concern is avoiding a big null. I know I'm somewhat limited so I figure avoiding a big hole is better than a small peak. 

So my questions are:

1. Will accuracy be substantially different moving the sub vs putting the sub in listening position?
2. If I put the sub in listening position should I sit on the floor and measure as close to floor as possible. (My new sub is down firing)
3. Will it make a difference if I face the PW2200 towards or away from the front. 

If someone has a better suggestion (with on my constraints) I'm all ears. 

I don't get a lot of free time to do this with 2 kids etc. so I want to find the quickest way to take a shot at this since I'll probably only get one shot at it. My budget is totally busted after the new sub so please no suggestions that will cost me any $ (for NOW)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> 1. Will accuracy be substantially different moving the sub vs putting the sub in listening position?


No.


> 2. If I put the sub in listening position should I sit on the floor and measure as close to floor as possible. (My new sub is down firing)


Yes. A foot or so off the ground and away from the wall should be sufficient.



> 3. Will it make a difference if I face the PW2200 towards or away from the front.


Not in anyway that will be relevant to your new sub.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ... please no suggestions that will cost me any $ (for NOW)


That will be impossible ... remember the saying: "Time is money" :bigsmile:



Toolatecrew said:


> My plan was to use the PW2200 and download some sweeps . I can move the PW2200 to listening area or can with some limits slide the PW2200 to different locations.


I think is better if you place the sub at the listening position and then crawl around the room to measure ... instead of sliding the sub then seat and measure, move, seat and measure ... :yes:



> 1. Will accuracy be substantially different moving the sub vs putting the sub in listening position? ...


I don't think there will be any difference, but I have never done the test myself :yes:



> 2. If I put the sub in listening position should I sit on the floor and measure as close to floor as possible. (My new sub is down firing)


I don't think it will make a difference too, maybe it will be easy if you just crawl around looking at the SPL reading instead of seating on the floor, then move to another area ... when you're doing the test, try holding the SPL near the floor and a couple of feet above and see if there's a difference in the reading :yes:



> 3. Will it make a difference if I face the PW2200 towards or away from the front.


I read that the low frequencies are non-directionals ... so it won't matter, but I think is better to place the sub the way is designed to be used (bottom firing=fire to floor, side firing=fire to sides, etc.):bigsmile:

Good luck ... and congratulations for your new toy :bigsmile:


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you for suggestions so far. 

By saying put the sub at listenting position I mean move the coach and slid the sub to the same position. Not pick the sub up and sit it on the couch. Will that makedifference. Doesn't seem it would but no harm in asking


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Toolatecrew said:


> Thank you for suggestions so far.
> 
> By saying put the sub at listenting position I mean move the coach and slid the sub to the same position. Not pick the sub up and sit it on the couch. Will that makedifference. Doesn't seem it would but no harm in asking


yes, just leave it on the floor as close to your listening position as possible.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

One thing I have noticed is that at some point around 25hz and below depending on the room, the response won't change very much at all in different positions in the room. It will change somewhat in relative level but not the actual shape of the FR. Concentrate on getting a solid musical bass range. 40hz and up. 

Do you have an SPL meter? Oops I just saw that you do. You can manually take measurements with it at different freq's and generate a graph. It's kind of tedious though. See if you can download a sweep that is very slow from about 15hz-80hz or so and listen for a uniform loudness level during the sweep at the different positions. 

Also I've noticed that taking a few high quality pics of your subwoofer and then posting them with a user review is good for an additional 2db of output throughout the entire bass range.:R


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Ricci said:


> You can manually take measurements with it at different freq's and generate a graph. It's kind of tedious though. See if you can download a sweep that is very slow from about 15hz-80hz or so and listen for a uniform loudness level during the sweep at the different positions.


Good advise ...:T

About the graph: I think it will be easy to use the AVR test tone to find the best places; then do a graph to compare each and decide the final position of the sub :yes:

If you want to avoid to manually do the graph ... just get REW :bigsmile:


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

I plan to use a sweep around 80-15 and as I have observed before watch for really big dips or peaks. Its pretty easy to see big holes as long as long as the sweep is fairly slow.

As for Pictures the sub is being crated as we speak and should arrive some time next week. Unfortunatly I will be away fro most of the week so the unveiling will have to wait until next Friday at earliest.

On the plus side (and just to tease you a little bit ) Nathan tells me the tuning turned out lower than expected 17 hz, 14.5 hz and 11hz depending on plugs. He's also promised to test and graph it and post the reults in the Funkywaves forum!! So people won't have to depend on my rather limited review that will probaly sound like my foundation just cracked I like my new sub.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Toolatecrew said:


> As for Pictures the sub is being crated as we speak and should arrive some time next week. Unfortunatly I will be away fro most of the week so the unveiling will have to wait until next Friday at earliest...


Any news???


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

Ths sub was shipped on the 23 from BC. It was supposed to arrive in Toronto on Wed for a 3 day journey from Toronto to Halifax. So that should put it here maybe Monday but more likley Tue or Wed.

Yes its been a long wait but hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Toolatecrew said:


> Yes its been a long wait but hopefully it will be worth it.


I'm sure it will ... remember: "Good things come to those who wait" :bigsmile:


----------

